# [SOLVED] No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello All,
I have a 7year old custom pc which has the above problem. The fans, and leds for HD , optical drives and mb (sleep to on) will cycle for 2 seconds continuously. The drive don't spin up before the power down. The failure happened in standby mode with error "master disk error press f1" ,which did not work

The pc has the mb above, antec tp 550 true power 550w, Intel e6600, wd25000js HD and 2 liteon optical drives and mitsui reader/floppy. XP sp 3.

I removed the ram, disconnected all drives and reset switch ,and still no change. Any help in troubleshooting appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Sounds like your psu is on its way out or the motherboard is damaged.

Try booting with no RAM installed if you do not get any beeps to say there is no RAM then your mobo is dead.

If you do get beeps see if you can borrow a good psu and see what happens.

FYI just because lights and fans come on does not mean the psu is ok.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

This sounds like a possible failing HDD. Can you elaborate? Does the PC still boot to Windows? It sounds like this is only happening when the PC goes to standby. If so, Download *Seatools* (Hard drive diagnostics) from my signature and burn the .iso to a CD.

(if you don't have .iso burning software download *ImageBurn *from my signature and use that to burn *Seatools*)

Once burned, boot the PC from the new Seatools CD and run a long test on the HDD once it is detected. 










*Note:*_ Seatools for DOS _can't detect every type of HDD, yours shouldn't have a problem but if so we can try another diagnostic utility.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

I'll try the tests.

The pc does not post or boot to Windows in any mode, it just cycles the lights and fans without any beeps or monitor messages. I have disconnected the HD , but no post.

If it does need HD or psu test it will take some time to get another pc, so please bear with me - I have not quit.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

I see... Try booting the PC without the RAM installed and see if you receive and POST error beeps. If not you may have a physical MOBO related issue.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

I tried booting both without ram and replacing with other ram, removing graphics card and no beeps or post. Would clearing cmos ram and change the battery do any good test? If so, what effects on system and passwords?

Is the psu still a possibility? I would buy a new one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

have you tried booting with everything connected except the RAM.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*



greenbrucelee said:


> have you tried booting with everything connected except the RAM.


Yes, still no beeps or post.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

if it beeps at other times that would indicate the motherboard is dead but you also need to try and borrow a good psu.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

I assume you do have Mobo speaker?


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Yes, I tested the speaker outside of the box as well


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Sorry but I had to ask. 



greenbrucelee said:


> if it beeps at other times that would indicate the motherboard is dead but you also need to try and borrow a good psu.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*



greenbrucelee said:


> if it beeps at other times that would indicate the motherboard is dead but you also need to try and borrow a good psu.


So,if it is the mobo ,it should have bleeped when some of the components were removed? At this point should I buy the psu and test?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

edge10 said:


> So,if it is the mobo ,it should have bleeped when some of the components were removed? At this point should I buy the psu and test?


Or borrow a known working one of the same or higher wattage. Either way it would be cheaper than buying a new MOBO. And if it still doesn't work return the PSU and look at a new MOBO


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*



Tyree said:


> Sorry but I had to ask.


It is a good idea to ask , since it is easy to miss. This pc did not have a speaker originally,so I had to add it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*



edge10 said:


> So,if it is the mobo ,it should have bleeped when some of the components were removed? At this point should I buy the psu and test?


You should get a repeated single beep with no RAM.
Can you borrow a known good PSU to test with?


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*



Tyree said:


> You should get a repeated single beep with no RAM.
> Can you borrow a known good PSU to test with?


No beep with the ram removed. I'll have to buy the psu, there are not any around to borrow. I'll get the same or higher watts. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for insured quality.
I would suggest 620W - 650W to insure sufficient power to transfer the to a new build later.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

As above, the psu is the most important part of a computer so buying a quality one is a must.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

I have been researching psu. What should I be looking for future build with the new mobo in addition to the power? One issue is connectors- I have a 24 pin main and 2x4 pin 12v (with 2x2 in use now). 2x4 seems to be used on new mobos. The pc is in an Antec Solo mini tower case with floppies,optical drv, hdd as above. I don't think I would go modular due to possible reliability problems unless it is needed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

modular or non modular or hybrid makes no difference. They will all have the same connectors. No one uses floppies anymore but you can get the connectors if needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Your case is ATX so you want a ATX PSU.
New PSU's use the 20+4 power connection to the Mobo and the +4 is semi-detachable. Modular PSU's cost a little more and make for a somewhat tidier install but the quality will be the same as non-modular.


----------



## ComputerFreeHelp (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Check mobo for the damaged capacitor, reseat CPU and remove the Bios small battery for few minutes.

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

*No beep,post or boot Asus p5b deluxe wifi*

Is there any downside if the cmos battery is removed and reset and the problem is something else?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No. Removing the battery for a few minutes will only clear the CMOS.



greenbrucelee said:


> Try booting with no RAM installed if you do not get any beeps to say there is no RAM then your mobo is dead.
> 
> If you do get beeps see if you can borrow a good psu and see what happens.





edge10 said:


> I tried booting both without ram and replacing with other ram, removing graphics card and no beeps or post.


No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Would there be ram or any beeps if the psu is bad? The psu cycles on off quickly without beeps or post.


----------



## Novel8 (Nov 10, 2013)

edge10 said:


> Would there be ram or any beeps if the psu is bad? The psu cycles on off quickly without beeps or post.


Excuse the 'intrusion'...i am having similar problems as the OP..and following this thread...If its a MB problem, would that cut the power short?
Also, if its a bad CPU, does that mean one only needs to replace the CPU, or do they both come together in a new MB??


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Novel8 said:


> Excuse the 'intrusion'...i am having similar problems as the OP..and following this thread...If its a MB problem, would that cut the power short?
> Also, if its a bad CPU, does that mean one only needs to replace the CPU, or do they both come together in a new MB??


With all the different failure modes it's probably better to start another thread and begin a troubleshooting sequence. Otherwise I think this will lead to confusion.

The cpu can be replaced separately from the mobo since it is in a socket.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

edge10 said:


> Would there be ram or any beeps if the psu is bad? The psu cycles on off quickly without beeps or post.


Yes, you should still get a beep codes with a bad PSU.



Tyree said:


> No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Changed the battery and cleared the cmos. The cycling got faster. Checked the psu by removing connectors and shorting gnd to pson psu pins, and psu ran steady with fans. All voltages measure ok, except pin 14 is - 11.14 v instead of - 12 v. Removed cpu power connector and psu ran steady and mobo on. Could this point to bad cpu?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/testing-antec-550w-true-power-trio-779858.html


----------

